# has anyone used urban wolf?



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i am just wondering if anyone has used this food and what your opinions are on it?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I've actually never heard of it...ingredient list? I'm feeling kind of lazy so I'm not going to look it up..haha.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I used Urban Wolf for 6 months straight the first year I had Pippa. It was recommended to me by one of the trainers at our training/daycare facility who has a Bernese Mountain Dog and a Swiss Mountain Dog. The breeder of the Swiss recommends & uses Urban Wolf and so our trainer feeds it to both her dogs exclusively. Her dogs have been on it for years and look good. She told me she thought her Bernese was doing well on kibble until she put her on Urban Wolf and saw great improvements.

Pippa was finally able to get healthy while she was eating Urban Wolf and I was quite happy with it until they changed their recipe to include a lot more sunflower oil. Pippa packed on 6 pounds in the course of about 3 weeks in Feb 2008 when the recipe changed. I of course rushed her to the vet thinking her thyroid meds were out of whack but they were fine. The vet told me that I shouldn't use the additional oil required in the new recipe. I asked Urban Wolf for a nutritional analysis and sent it to my vet. Our vet wrote me back saying she thought it was an excellent diet and well balanced. I was just really preturbed about the whole recipe change and decided to stop using Urban Wolf at that time.

Using Urban Wolf exclusively is a huge time commitment for preparing the food and then freezing, thawing, etc. I found it to be hard to prepare & stir as the "batter" gets very heavy and thick. I upgraded my KitchenAid mixer to the Professional 600 and it was able to handle a double batch and mixed it for me. One batch of Urban Wolf will feed Pippa at 70lbs for about 4-5 days. She eats 1 cup per meal. It's quite time consuming to prepare but I think it's a good food.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

It's a Canadian brand I believe.. and if I remember correctly is a base that you add a few ingredients to in order to make a complete diet. It's grain free and you add raw meat and egg and some other things to it. In my opinion if you want a grain free (or even a raw diet) there are cheaper and easier ways to do it. But as far as quality, it sounds good to me. Kind of like The Honest Kitchen Preference formula in that you add the meat to it to make it a complete diet for them.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> It's a Canadian brand I believe.. and if I remember correctly is a base that you add a few ingredients to in order to make a complete diet. It's grain free and you add raw meat and egg and some other things to it. In my opinion if you want a grain free (or even a raw diet) there are cheaper and easier ways to do it. But as far as quality, it sounds good to me. Kind of like The Honest Kitchen Preference formula in that you add the meat to it to make it a complete diet for them.



Marlene is correct it's a dry base mix to which you add water, oil, fish oil, raw or cooked meat and eggs. I have been using Honest Kitchen Preference since January and it is so much easier than mixing up the Urban Wolf.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

thank you so much for your replies. the reason i am asking is because it has been suggested i use it for maddison to improve her immune system because she cannot get rid of this uti and has been on meds since we got her at 7 weeks for one reason or another. maybe this will help? if she has relied on meds to get rid of everything is that why her immune system seems low? is this why she can't shake things easy? it usually takes 4 rounds of meds to get rid of infections. maybe her immune system hasn't built up? i don't know i am just looking for a way to get her healthy i really hate giving her meds constantly. so i am just wondering if this type of diet/food will make a differrence and help her......


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just started cautiously adding Honest Kitchen as a "topping"for Eagle Pack Hollistic. Is everyone who uses it happy with the product. We are trying Verve, hoping to add some summer calories.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I just started cautiously adding Honest Kitchen as a "topping"for Eagle Pack Hollistic. Is everyone who uses it happy with the product. We are trying Verve, hoping to add some summer calories.


I do the same with the EPH. If cost weren't a factor I'd go 100% to THK. We use Force, Verve, and Embark, and are currently on a box of Thrive. They LOVE them all. I also will use a can of the Trippett's green tripe every few days for the 4 of them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is great to hear, Betty. I try to add a variety of tops, from fresh chicken to a canidae can, etc. In the summer though, they are so active THK seems like a good way to boost caloreis and nutrition. Have you been happy with the results?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> That is great to hear, Betty. I try to add a variety of tops, from fresh chicken to a canidae can, etc. In the summer though, they are so active THK seems like a good way to boost caloreis and nutrition. Have you been happy with the results?


I do the same. I don't have the problem of trying to add alot of calories but want to add as much "live" food as possible while keeping the nutritional balance of the food. I really would like at some point to be able to get off kibble completely and go with THK with added meat. With Cody's immune issues always lurking in the backround, we've really become extra critical of food, chemicals ( on them and their environment),etc. It's taken our dogs to get us green !!!!! (said only partially in jest)


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

how would i know if this is an immune problem with maddison regarding the uti's and any other problem she has.she needs at least 4 rounds of meds to get rid of anything. she doesn't have any other problems with skin or ears or anything so i am willing to change food and do whatever i need to do to get her healthy and build her up so she can fight these infections off a little better. i am at a loss my vet doesn't support my food choices maddison is on innova right now and she laughed when i told her....so when i was told to try urban wolf i have thought about it and don't have alot of knowledge on raw or partially raw diets....


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

asiacat said:


> how would i know if this is an immune problem with maddison regarding the uti's and any other problem she has.she needs at least 4 rounds of meds to get rid of anything. she doesn't have any other problems with skin or ears or anything so i am willing to change food and do whatever i need to do to get her healthy and build her up so she can fight these infections off a little better. i am at a loss my vet doesn't support my food choices maddison is on innova right now and she laughed when i told her....so when i was told to try urban wolf i have thought about it and don't have alot of knowledge on raw or partially raw diets....


 
When I got Pippa she had just weaned a litter of pups and had a very hard time with the whole process. She was 10 lbs underweight and I tried various kibbles, Honest Kitchen Embark with no luck. It wasn't until she started eating Urban Wolf that she gained some weight. She maintained 66lbs for about 4 months on it and then went up to 73 (too heavy for her) when the recipe changed. Pippa's healthy weight is about 70-72 lbs. In my experience this food was excellent for us when we were dealing with health issues. I will try to find the email from our vet regarding UW and can send it to you.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

well i tried the urban wolf with maddison and she seems to like it...she ate it...i don't know if she will be on it long term though maybe for awhile to boost her immune system. i am on the fence regarding grain free diets mainly due to lack of knowledge. i do not like her being on meds constantly so hopefully the urban wolf can help her a bit. she is very healthy otherwise great coat and i am constantly getting compliments on her and how beautiful she is. i think i will do the urban wolf for a month or two and then possibly go back to innova i am not sure i have to research it some more...i was also told to try california natural with her. it all gets so confusing......


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's what I have used for uti. My golden had infections over and over until I put her on this. Looks like it may be discontinued but there should be something similar to use. In time, dog's can out grow the problem. Mine eventually did.

I wouldn't jump around on different brands of food. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=521


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i agree i do not want to keep changing her food she actually had a low ph and high white cell count and red count so i have been trying to figure out what to do....the thought of her being constantly on meds for this and it isn't going away bothers me. thank you though i appreciate any kind of info i can get. i just wish i had an answer or someone could wave a wand and it would be gone for good....she needs to go back this week for a recheck of her urine at the vet.


----------

